# 2012 World Archery Indoor Championships and NFAA World Archery Festival



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

2012 World Archery Indoor Championships and 2012 NFAA World Archery Festival

4-9 February, 2012 - World Archery Indoor Championships - Las Vegas (USA)
10-12 February, 2012 - NFAA World Archery Festival - Las Vegas (USA)
Source: http://www.archery.org/content.asp?id=3263&me_id=2270

2012, The Vegas Shoot, 02/10 - 02/12 – 2012, at South Point Casino and Hotel, http://www.southpointcasino.com/ Las Vegas, Nevada
Source: http://www.nfaaarchery.org/tournaments/index.cfm 

Those that come in for the 2012 Vegas WAF practice day on Thursday can catch the 2012 World Archery (FITA) Indoor Championship Finals. How perfect is that!


----------



## bownita (Oct 17, 2010)

To those who plan to attend, there's a 72 hour sale online at South Point Hotel, Casino.
http://www.southpointcasino.com/72hour-eday411.php


----------



## bownita (Oct 17, 2010)

Make sure to put EDAY411 under the promo code.


----------



## deadeyedickwc (Jan 10, 2010)

hey coach the world indoor championships what format is that


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

bownita said:


> Make sure to put EDAY411 under the promo code.


Thank you! That saved quite a bunch of money.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi Folks 
What website has the ongoing results and why don't they link to it from the NFAA site?

What is the website that has the live video coverage?


----------



## fader (May 17, 2010)

Ongoing results:

http://www.ianseo.net/TourData/2012/198/IC.php


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Wow! Brady is tearing it up, with Jay close behind. Way to go guys.

And there are some flat amazing scores at the top of the women's board. 

It will be an interesting finish for sure.


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

Is there any logic to IANSEO's practice of darking the screens over the lower scoring shooter to the point that they are unreadable? I can't see any sense to this blackout. 

Of course, I'm most interested in the top shooters, but there are others there, some of whom I might know. Who's brilliant idea was this?


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

archeryal said:


> Is there any logic to IANSEO's practice of darking the screens over the lower scoring shooter to the point that they are unreadable? I can't see any sense to this blackout.
> 
> Of course, I'm most interested in the top shooters, but there are others there, some of whom I might know. Who's brilliant idea was this?


OH my God ! Thought I was having a stroke and my vision was failing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

And Luis Alvarez is who? That's a pretty impressive score!


----------



## Matt Z (Jul 22, 2003)

Noticed Vic wearing a Mathews shooter shirt, shooting his old Mathews recurve. That dude is an archery vagabond!!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Huh? Last picture I saw he was shooting a PSE. Different event, different bow. ha, ha. Vic is an archer's archer. He's going to shoot whatever he feels the most comfortable with, and that's very likely the old Mathews TR-7 riser and SKY limbs he's used for so long now. It's practically an extension of his arm by now. I know the feeling, as every time I pick up my Axis riser it seems the same. When you've shot a bow that long, it's pretty tough to switch.

John


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

USA Claims Sixteen Medals at Worlds 
http://usarchery.org/news/2012/02/09/usa-claims-sixteen-world-championships-medals/46570?ngb_id=21
A fantastic team performance!


----------

